# 04 a6 quattro transmission help



## 91180jz (Jun 9, 2012)

Car
2004 Audi a6 Quattro 3.0 v6
23,900 original miles

Ok so we picked this car up from my step dads parents who bought it new in 2004 and It actually sat from 09 untill we picked it up last month. 

So the car is great clean like new. Except it sometimes bangs/jumps into gear when shifted from park to drive or reverse and if it does that then web we pull off it started revving like neutral all gear lights on and you have to pull over to reset it then drives perfectly ok. Shifts very smooth even if in sport and mashing te gas . I was thinking it could e fluid? I changed the oil and it was very old and almost like water . From sitting maybe ? The trans could be the same ? I'm just not familiar with automatic transmissions at all. But I'm up for any job. Any help would be great thanks ! Also the car runs very smooth no issues , shaking, noise ect.. 

Also I have searched and although some similar issues out there I just couldn't find te exact same especially with low miles . 

Alex


----------



## 91180jz (Jun 9, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its a very common problem, although usually they last until >100K before they have problems. There is a part in one of the planetary gear sets which breaks and then it starts burning the oil until the whole thing is dead. Changing the oil won't help - you need to source a replacement or rebuilt transmission.


----------



## 91180jz (Jun 9, 2012)

wow thats seriously ****ty! Im hoping there is more possibilitys then this.... The car has not done it it 2 days now. Although shifting into neutral(1 second pause) and then to drive or reverse helps alot. never jumps.


----------

